# Ifinity amp?



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey does anyone have a infinity amplifer?how is it?cuz im looking to buy one u see i dont want alot a big system so far im liking the the infinity kappa 100.3dvc and its 10" sub and also the infinity 6000cs 2 way componet system w/outboard w.crossover now i wanna know really what is a good amp to push that sub can any help? thanks for the replys


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

if you can find one get an infinity beta digital amp, those things are just amazing!! cleanest amp i have ever heard. But extremely hard to find one these days!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I didn't know Infinity made car amps. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

they made them, but they dont make them anymore. Even still they are some of the best amps around if you can even find them. 
Last time i went to florida, my friends roomate had 2 of them still dont know where he got them from


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

shit so you guys are saying its hard to find a infinity amp?Cuz ive been looking and cant find on i wounder why?Ok my next ? is if i have the infinity set up is it ok to have a JL Aduio amp and what kinds are good and what chanel should be right? thanks


----------



## 200sxinAZ (Jun 11, 2003)

Try using the JBL amps to push the Infinity's. I have a mono on for my Inf. Perfect 10 and a 4 channel for the sep. up front and 6 1/2 in the rear. I have a mono and 4 chan sitting around if you are interested in them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

yes, that jl amp will work fine mixed in with a bunch of infinity stuff. only thing i would say bout jl is that theyre kinda overpriced due to thier widespread commercialization, don't get me wrong they make amazing products they will jus put a dent in your wallet. speaking of, how much u willin to spend for an amp and which sub specifically are u lookin at? and links or specs? do u need an amp for the front speakers too or r ya plannin on runnin them off the head unit?


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

well i was gonna go with a inifinty kappa 100.3dvc 10" and then infinity 6000sc or cs dont remmber their 6.5 2 way compoent w.outerbard,crossover thats just some of the things i was looking for i also was thinking about ebay aslo...

this is where i saw some of this stuff www.audio-warehouse.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

any amp that puts out around 300 watts rms at 2 ohms will work good. if u get me a price range or even a total budget i can see what i can dig up for ya. r ya set on this sub? if not there may be some others that will work well for ya. not sayin this isn't a good sub, it should work fine, jus wonderin if ur set on it. and those comps. should work well if ya amp em but will still be decent with the power from ur after market head. if u do wanna amp em go with a nice 2 channel, gimme a price range and i can help ya out here too.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

nice........ umm u see i was not wanting a big loud ass system you know just a little bump lol... so i was looking around for the sub 10",front speakers and the backs and amp ,capastor,altogether around $500-700..with all the wiring.. im not sure if thats possable.....if you can find anything that would be nice man...... thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

well the system u have layed out now looks good as far as front speakers go. i wouldn't invest in backs yet, as long as ur stock speakers don't blow, theyre not that important( after all its ur system and ur drivin up front ). but as for the sub and amp id suggest 3 companys.
elemental designs
www.edesignaudio.com
Adire Audio
www.adireaudio.com
Resonant Engineering
www.respl.com (being rebuilt at the moment)

all three company's carry very good products and can be had for relativly cheap because of buying factory direct. all very reputable. for ur application i would recc. any one of the k series drivers from elemental and the shiva from adire. look around and see what ya like. also, what r ya lookin for, more loudness or more sound quality?


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

thanks for the site umm im looking sound quality ...


----------

